# Damn!



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Never had a piranha get sick since I've owned them. Got one cloudy eye on my biggest RBP. What do you do? Thanks.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

look up cloudy eye in the search bar...you will find plenty including the Spilo I lost.

Here is the link
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2184302
Here are some other tips from the knowledgable guys here.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...171829&st=0


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Check your water parameters. Most likely you have a high ammonia level that is causing the cloudy eye. If that is not the problem, it could just be a minor injury/irritation that should heal with no problem. In either case, salt can be added to help ease the healing process.
~Taylor~


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

you can also add melafix or pimafix (check it out on google which one is treating cloudy eye because i am not sure and don't wanna tell you something wrong)...fact is that stuff won't harm your fish and i heard just good things.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I had an ammonia spike. It's all cleared up now. Thanks guys!


----------

